# Lige : AES les 10 et 11 dcembre '05



## Lio70 (10 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *








​

Voil&#224;! Apr&#232;s en avoir discut&#233; avec 1 ou 2 Macg&#233;en(ne)s li&#233;geois, c'est lanc&#233;: la nouvelle AES dans la Cit&#233; Ardente. Pour &#233;viter de tergiverser au niveau de la date, on a tranch&#233;.

Aucun programme d&#233;fini pour l'instant mais c'est promis: on tachera de la faire moins contraignante que la derni&#232;re (d&#233;c. 2004) au niveau horaire!

Un resto samedi soir, suivi d'un verre dans le Carr&#233;, doit raisonnablement &#234;tre envisag&#233;.
Qui est int&#233;ress&#233; ? (en fonction de &#231;a, on &#233;tablira le programme d&#233;finitif)...

Amicalement,
Lio


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

Hou la la, la fin d'ann&#233;e va &#234;tre charg&#233; :rateau: 

Chuis partant


----------



## pim (10 Octobre 2005)

Idem


----------



## Taho! (10 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- 
__
4






- 
- 





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- 
-

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

Hum .... Pourquoi pas ...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- 
__
4






- WebO
- 





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- 
-

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## r0rk4l (10 Octobre 2005)

Normalement de la partie, on verra en fonction des dates de blocus


----------



## Stargazer (10 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- 
__
4






- WebO
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- 





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- 
-

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Freelancer (10 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- 
__
4






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- 
-

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## pim (10 Octobre 2005)

Niveau g&#233;ographie... Je connais pas trop le coin ! C'est quoi la gare SNCF la plus proche ? C'est pratique en train ou pas ?


----------



## golf (10 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Niveau g&#233;ographie... Je connais pas trop le coin ! C'est quoi la gare SNCF la plus proche ? C'est pratique en train ou pas ?


Gare TGV Thalys de Li&#232;ge


----------



## Spyro (11 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- 
__
5






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- Spyro (je sais pas dire quand encore )
-

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## valoriel (11 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- 
__
5






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
-

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## r0rk4l (11 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- 
__
5






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 3 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
-

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

Dis donc mon ch'tit pépère Lio, tu vérifieras ce coup-ci pour le marché de Noël 




:mouais:  :rateau:


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

J'allais oublier, not WebO aimerait qu'on évite l'Archeoforum pour le programme  
Lui, les caves, il les préfère vinicoles ou comme réserve à bière  

Bon, va falloir potasser le programme


----------



## WebOliver (11 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'allais oublier, not WebO aimerait qu'on évite l'Archeoforum pour le programme
> Lui, les caves, il les préfère vinicoles ou comme réserve à bière
> 
> Bon, va falloir potasser le programme



Not' WebO, il aimerait surtout que cette AES Belge ne ressemble pas à une course d'école flanquée de ses accompagnants, ou à un camp scolaire, avec la traditionnelle boum à la fin de la semaine, où tout le monde serait couché à 22 heures après avoir bu ses 3 décis de jus d'orange et mangé les pops-corns de son voisin et s'être gâvé de gâteau au choc'. 

Pour l'instant, je ne suis pas chaud à faire le déplacement. De plus il me reste peu de jours de congés.  On verra.


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'allais oublier, not WebO aimerait qu'on évite l'Archeoforum pour le programme
> Lui, les caves, il les préfère vinicoles ou comme réserve à bière
> 
> Bon, va falloir potasser le programme


Je proposais un programme sportif et culturel : 

Sportif : le bar parallèle, on va d'un bar, à l'autre...
Culturel : Le brassage et la dégustation de la bière de 1047 à nos jours


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Je proposais un programme sportif et culturel :
> 
> Sportif : le bar parallèle, on va d'un bar, à l'autre...
> Culturel : Le brassage et la dégustation de la bière de 1047 à nos jours


L'est en forme le Dauphinois La question est : en forme de quoi :rateau:​


----------



## Taho! (11 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> L'est en forme le Dauphinois La question est : en forme de quoi :rateau:​


moi ça me dirait bien comme programme en tout cas :love:


----------



## pim (11 Octobre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Gare TGV Thalys de Li&#232;ge


Y'a pas de direct Clermont-Ferrand -> Li&#232;ge :rateau:

En revanche avec 2 mois d'avance les prix sont excellents par le train 

Juste une question avant de faire une &#233;ventuelle b&#234;tise : 22 minutes pour passer de la Gare du Nord &#224; la Gare de Lyon &#224; Paris, c'est possible selon vous ou pas ? Le site de la RATP marque 19 minutes, mais bon si je loupe ma correspondance pour rentrer en Auvergne le dimanche soir, le train suivant est 11 heures plus tard   Avec arriv&#233;e &#224; une heure tr&#232;s &#233;trange au boulot le lendemain !


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> En revanche avec 2 mois d'avance les prix sont excellents par le train
> 
> Juste une question avant de faire une éventuelle bêtise : 22 minutes pour passer de la Gare du Nord à la Gare de Lyon à Paris, c'est possible selon vous ou pas ? Le site de la RATP marque 19 minutes, mais bon si je loupe ma correspondance pour rentrer en Auvergne le dimanche soir, le train suivant est 11 heures plus tard   Avec arrivée à une heure très étrange au boulot le lendemain !


Un dimanche ! Un peu juste !

Par contre, on trouvera à te coucher à Paris 
Pour le boulot, je te ferai un mot d's'cuze :rateau:​


----------



## pim (11 Octobre 2005)

Oh, je vais simplement prendre un autre TGV deux heures avant, comme &#231;a j'aurais m&#234;me le temps de faire le changement &#224; pied... ou m&#234;me mieux, de faire une petite tourn&#233;e de bistrots parisiens


----------



## golf (11 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> ...deux heures avant...
> ...faire une petite tourn&#233;e de bistrots parisiens


L&#224;, c'est carr&#233;ment trop court :mouais:


----------



## pim (12 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *










_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- 
__
5






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Lio70 (12 Octobre 2005)

Petite précision: organiser une AES et recevoir des gens chez soi c'est très sympa mais c'est aussi contraignant. Je ne veux plus devoir courrir comme je l'avais fait la fois dernière à cause d'un emploi du temps professionnel chargé.

Par conséquent, cette fois-ci, considérez que je ne serai pas de la partie avant samedi 14h. J'ai trop de choses à faire en fin d'année que pour participer à des festivités ou recevoir des gens le vendredi. Je ne le fais plus. Ceux qui le souhaitent peuvent arriver vendredi, voire avant, mais ils ne doivent pas compter sur moi avant samedi 14h.

Je serai disponible jusqu'au dimanche soir.

Merci de votre compréhension  :love:


----------



## Cillian (12 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- 
__
5






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;   (voir lien signature :love: )





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Lio70 (13 Octobre 2005)

Et pour ceux qui ne dormiront pas chez moi, voici une liste d'h&#244;tels int&#233;ressants soit par leur prix soit par leur situation:

L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)
Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)
L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)
Les Acteurs (au centre)
Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)

Pour donner une id&#233;e des distances, de la gare au centre, c'est 5 minutes en bus selon les horaires en vigueur, par la voie rapide qui leur est r&#233;serv&#233;e. C'est 15-20 minutes &#224; pied. Je peux venir vous attendre en  voiture...


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour ceux qui ne dormiront pas chez moi, voici une liste d'hôtels intéressants soit par leur prix soit par leur situation:
> 
> L'Univers (près de la gare)
> Le Métropole (près de la gare)
> ...


Justement, chez qui est-il possible de squatter (pensons au bourses les plus modestes, sans mauvais jeu de mot ) ?
Je m'occupe de la liste à midi


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- 
__
5






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;   (voir lien signature :love: )





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :

*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :

- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :

 *Lio70* : complet
 ?

 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

*Important*​
Je rappelle à toutes les MacGéennes et tous les MacGéens que,  via votre Tableau de Bord, vous avez accès à la Messagerie Privée des Forums de MacGénération où vous avez peut être des MPs qui vous attendent


----------



## Lio70 (13 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> - *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
> 
> *Lio70* : ?
> ?



D&#233;j&#224; prises (arrang&#233; d&#232;s l'AES 2004, confirm&#233; r&#233;cemment par MP)...


----------



## Taho! (13 Octobre 2005)

Quelqu'un d'autre aurait un coin de papier journal et une gamelle pour des jeunes au budget parfois serr&#233; (&#233;tudiants...) ?


----------



## anntraxh (13 Octobre 2005)

Bon, moi, je peux pas loger des gens , mais il y a aussi l'Auberge de Jeunesse, en Outremeuse ... certains doivent vaguement se souvenir du quartier ... 

Et je propose, si &#231;a vous tente, une bouffe "table d'h&#244;te" chez moi (&#224; prix co&#251;tant quoi, un bon truc pas cher, connexion ADSL,  et du flan caramel   ), pour ceux qui arrivent le vendredi soir !

Pour le  reste du WE, les restos et les sorties dans le Carr&#233;, vu mon &#226;ge et mon budget, je ferai l'impasse !


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Et je propose, si &#231;a vous tente, une bouffe "table d'h&#244;te" chez moi (&#224; prix co&#251;tant quoi, un bon truc pas cher, connexion ADSL,  et du flan caramel   ), pour ceux qui arrivent le vendredi soir !


Bonne id&#233;e &#231;a 
On a le temps d'affiner cela, voire l'ins&#233;rer au programme en cours d'&#233;laboration


----------



## Stargazer (13 Octobre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi, je peux pas loger des gens , mais il y a aussi l'Auberge de Jeunesse, en Outremeuse ... certains doivent vaguement se souvenir du quartier ...



Je m'en souviens parfaitement ... Malgré tout !


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;   (voir lien signature :love: )





- 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
 *Lio70* : complet
 ?
 _________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## lumai (13 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_ *Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;   (voir lien signature :love: )





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 
 _________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
 *Lio70* : complet
 ?
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte
_​


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> - lumai


     sniffff


----------



## Macounette (13 Octobre 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Not' WebO, il aimerait surtout que cette AES Belge ne ressemble pas à une course d'école flanquée de ses accompagnants, ou à un camp scolaire, avec la traditionnelle boum à la fin de la semaine, où tout le monde serait couché à 22 heures après avoir bu ses 3 décis de jus d'orange et mangé les pops-corns de son voisin et s'être gâvé de gâteau au choc'.
> 
> Pour l'instant, je ne suis pas chaud à faire le déplacement. De plus il me reste peu de jours de congés.  On verra.


 
Ah non alors, tu viens hein ??? :mouais:
Je te promets une virée à LLN si tu viens (et côté bière et guindaille, ils font pas mieux dans le coin  )... tu seras pas déçu. :love:


----------



## golf (13 Octobre 2005)

Vain diou, &#231;a va d&#233;m&#233;nager avec le Denis :rateau:
 Denis ​


----------



## Taho! (14 Octobre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Je te promets une virée à LLN si tu viens (et côté bière et guindaille, ils font pas mieux dans le coin  )... tu seras pas déçu. :love:


Je peux venir moi aussi ?  :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *










_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Lio70 (14 Octobre 2005)

Angie, t'as perdu du monde en chemin, en recopiant la liste... :rateau:
Je corrige ci-dessous.

Pfuittt...
C'est une f., hum, Angie t&#234;te en l'air :rateau:


----------



## Lio70 (14 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Spyro
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :

*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :

*Lio70* : complet
?


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Octobre 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Angie, t'as perdu du monde en chemin, en recopiant la liste... :rateau:
> Je corrige ci-dessous.
> 
> Pfuittt...
> C'est une f., hum, Angie t&#234;te en l'air :rateau:


Sorry, sorry, je suis pass&#233;e en coup de vent !


----------



## Spyro (18 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )
 - Spyro





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
*Lio70* : complet
?
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ _Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Octobre 2005)

Malheureusement j'ai pas de chambre d'ami pour pouvoir recevoir quelqu'un  mais si la personne a un matelas pneumatique et un sac de couchage, &#231;a peut toujours s'arranger


----------



## Taho! (19 Octobre 2005)

&#199;a se trouve &#231;a
j'ai toujours les miens dans le coffre !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )
 - Spyro





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : une ou deux places mais comme on dit en english, c'est BYO (Bring Your Own) au niveau matelas et sac de couchage (ben oui, petit appart, pas de chambre d'amis  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ _Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## daffyb (21 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )
 - Spyro
- daffyb (peut-&#234;tre que le samedi)





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens) : 4 places

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : une ou deux places mais comme on dit en english, c'est BYO (Bring Your Own) au niveau matelas et sac de couchage (ben oui, petit appart, pas de chambre d'amis  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ _Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Octobre 2005)

Oh wi, viens mon canard :love: y me reste de la place mon co-mod&#233;rateur :love: &#231;a va &#234;tre fun, il va y avoir de l'ambiance


----------



## macinside (21 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les liégeoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plutôt oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon état de santé  (voir lien signature :love: )
 - Spyro
- daffyb (peut-être que le samedi)
- macinside (tout dépendra de ou quand comment et avec qui  )





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens) : 4 places

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Thalys vendredi 9/12 à 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : une ou deux places mais comme on dit en english, c'est BYO (Bring Your Own) au niveau matelas et sac de couchage (ben oui, petit appart, pas de chambre d'amis  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ _Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## lumai (21 Octobre 2005)

Pfff ! &#199;a tombe vraiment mal... Je serais bien venu &#233;couter avec vous un petit air de Bossa Nova li&#233;geoise...


----------



## daffyb (21 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )
 - Spyro
- daffyb (90% de chances :love: )
- macinside (tout d&#233;pendra de ou quand comment et avec qui  )





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : une ou deux places mais comme on dit en english, c'est BYO (Bring Your Own) au niveau matelas et sac de couchage (ben oui, petit appart, pas de chambre d'amis  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ _Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (24 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )
 - Spyro
- daffyb (90% de chances :love: )
- macinside (tout d&#233;pendra de ou quand comment et avec qui  )
- El_ChiCo : faudrait quand m&#234;me que je v&#233;rifie dans mon calendrier ce que je fais ce week end, mais ca me dirait bien de venir... A fortiori si Taho! pouvait s'arr&#234;ter &#224; Lyon en passant...





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : une ou deux places mais comme on dit en english, c'est BYO (Bring Your Own) au niveau matelas et sac de couchage (ben oui, petit appart, pas de chambre d'amis  )
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.​ _Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## alèm (24 Octobre 2005)

je n'en serais pas. 

mais, stay tuned : il y aura des aes off li&#233;geoises et parisiennes avec des gens qui savent s'amuser...


----------



## Taho! (24 Octobre 2005)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> faudrait quand même que je vérifie dans mon calendrier ce que je fais ce week end, mais ca me dirait bien de venir... A fortiori si Taho! pouvait s'arrêter à Lyon en passant...


Si je monte en voiture, ça devrait être faisab' ! Si je monte en voiture...


----------



## benjamin (24 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je n'en serais pas.
> 
> mais, stay tuned : il y aura des aes off liégeoises et parisiennes avec des gens qui savent s'amuser...



Que cela n'empêche pas ceux qui viendront cette année de s'amuser 
Sinon, faudrait qu'on commence à planifier une rencontre lilloise, ce serait plus facile pour moi.


----------



## Modern__Thing (24 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- valoriel (plut&#244;t oui que non )
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )
- Spyro
- daffyb (90% de chances :love: )
- macinside (tout d&#233;pendra de ou quand comment et avec qui  )
- El_ChiCo : faudrait quand m&#234;me que je v&#233;rifie dans mon calendrier ce que je fais ce week end, mais ca me dirait bien de venir... A fortiori si Taho! pouvait s'arr&#234;ter &#224; Lyon en passant...





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :

*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :

*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## valoriel (24 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *










_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer (les li&#233;geoises sont sympas  ) 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Cillian : suivant mon &#233;tat de sant&#233;  (voir lien signature :love: )
- Spyro
- daffyb (90% de chances :love: )
- macinside (tout d&#233;pendra de ou quand comment et avec qui  )
- El_ChiCo : faudrait quand m&#234;me que je v&#233;rifie dans mon calendrier ce que je fais ce week end, mais ca me dirait bien de venir... A fortiori si Taho! pouvait s'arr&#234;ter &#224; Lyon en passant...





- lumai 
- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :

*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :

*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2005)

Bon, va pas falloir tarder a definir un programme tres chers...


----------



## Modern__Thing (25 Octobre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je n'en serais pas.
> 
> mais, stay tuned : il y aura des aes off li&#233;geoises et parisiennes avec des gens qui savent s'amuser...


Ca depend comment tu definis s'amuser  :love:


----------



## Lio70 (26 Octobre 2005)

benjamin a dit:
			
		

> Que cela n'empêche pas ceux qui viendront cette année de s'amuser
> Sinon, faudrait qu'on commence à planifier une rencontre lilloise, ce serait plus facile pour moi.


Cette fois, je m'arrangerai pour pouvoir venir. Angie, tu m'accompagnes si tu le souhaites.


----------



## Modern__Thing (26 Octobre 2005)

clair que oui !  si la date choisie tombe bien, il n'y a pas de raison


----------



## Cillian (26 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Cillian (confirmation ou non le week-end du 5 et 6 novembre)
- Spyro
- daffyb 
- macinside
- El_ChiCo 





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :

*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :

*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2005)

Je n'ai pas de squatt li&#233;geois &#224; proposer, mais s'il y en a qui n'ont pas peur de faire 1h de route apr&#232;s la soir&#233;e du samedi, on peut proposer 2 places &#224; LLN, sur le canap&#233;. Mais l&#224; aussi c'est BYO, faut ramener vos sacs de couchage. 

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Cillian (confirmation ou non le week-end du 5 et 6 novembre)
- Spyro
- daffyb 
- macinside
- El_ChiCo 





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :

*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :

*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :

*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canap&#233; [amener vos sacs de couchage]

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## valoriel (27 Octobre 2005)

@llez @llez les indécis!! faut se décider...














... à venir bien sûr  :love: :love: ​


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Octobre 2005)

pardon, mais euh... :rose: C'est quoi LLN ?


----------



## Spyro (27 Octobre 2005)

Louvain-la-Neuve  

C'est une grande m&#233;tropole internationale l&#224; bas, tout le monde connait ces initiales


----------



## El_ChiCo (27 Octobre 2005)

ok merci


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2005)

:rose: en effet, j'aurais d&#251; pr&#233;ciser, d&#233;sol&#233;e.


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Cillian
- Spyro
- daffyb 
- macinside
- El_ChiCo 





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Thalys vendredi 9/12 &#224; 22h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :

*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :

*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :

*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canap&#233; [amener vos sacs de couchage]


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## pim (28 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Cillian
- Spyro
- daffyb 
- macinside
- El_ChiCo 





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (si je viens départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :

*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :

*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :

*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amener vos sacs de couchage]


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## pim (28 Octobre 2005)

Un ami qui conna&#238;t bien Paris viens de me pr&#233;ciser qu'il est totalement impossible de passer de Gare de Lyon &#224; Gare du Nord en 1/4 d'heure, comme je le pensais :rateau:

Cons&#233;quence, j'ai chang&#233; mon billet... Je vais arriver deux heures plus tard, mais cela ne va pas m'emp&#234;cher d'&#234;tre d&#232;s le lendemain bon pied bon oeil pour les diff&#233;rentes festivit&#233;s ! 

Pour l'h&#244;tel j'ai mis "Le Cygne d'Argent" car m&#234;me si j'ai pas r&#233;serv&#233; c'est celui qui me semble le plus sympa (quoique un poil cher !)


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Octobre 2005)

Et quoi les gars, on arrive en novembre, y serait pas temps de vous decider voir si vous viendez pour qu'on puisse organiser ?  Faudrait plus trainer  Et c'est valable aussi pour ceux qui savent pas trop :love: viendez quoi zut


----------



## Taho! (28 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Un ami qui connaît bien Paris viens de me préciser qu'il est totalement impossible de passer de Gare de Lyon à Gare du Nord en 1/4 d'heure, comme je le pensais :rateau:


Fait plusieurs fois, suffit de courir un peu et de chopper le RER D au bon moment


----------



## golf (28 Octobre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ...chopper le RER D...


T'as fini de lui parler le chinois :mouais: 
C'est un Provincial Michelin notre Pim, il pneu peu :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (28 Octobre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et quoi les gars, on arrive en novembre, y serait pas temps de vous decider voir si vous viendez pour qu'on puisse organiser ?  Faudrait plus trainer  Et c'est valable aussi pour ceux qui savent pas trop :love: viendez quoi zut



Pour l'instant c'est plutôt, non je viens pas.  Et si je change de décision, ça sera à l'arrache au dernier moment.


----------



## daffyb (28 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Cillian
- Spyro
- macinside
- El_ChiCo 





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amener vos sacs de couchage]

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Lio70 (29 Octobre 2005)

Pour l'organisation, rien ne presse vraiment. L'essentiel de l'AES se passera le samedi même si ceux qui arrivent avant feront éventuellement une soirée "before" et que nous prévoyons encore une activité le dimanche matin/midi.

Je n'ai pas vraiment d'idée mais on pourrait programmer une activité le samedi + ballade à l'aise (pas comme l'autre fois, promis) en ville. Ce sera le Village de Noël en plus; il a très bonne réputation même au-delà des frontières et on pourra y grignoter éventuellement. Il ne faut pas le confondre avec le Village Gaulois qui, au contraire, est un sommet de malbouffe et de vulgarité.

On peut se faire un resto le soir (dans le genre la brasserie de l'an passé) puis sortir dans le Carré.

Il faudra être fixé pour la mi-novembre idéalement, ce qui nous laissera encore 25 jours.

Golf, j'ai reçu ton message; je t'appelle début de semaine prochaine!


----------



## macinside (29 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Taho!
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Cillian
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo 





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amener vos sacs de couchage]

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Taho! (29 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Cillian
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo 
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Train samedi 10/12 &#224; 0h17

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canap&#233; [amener vos sacs de couchage]

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2005)

sgniff 
tu peux squatter chez nous, au cas o&#249;


----------



## Cillian (31 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo 
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amener vos sacs de couchage]

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## J_K (31 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo 
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amener vos sacs de couchage]

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## El_ChiCo (31 Octobre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax





- lumai 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amener vos sacs de couchage]

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## lumai (2 Novembre 2005)

Le sacrifice d'un cochon totalement innocent (mais tr&#232;s certainement d&#233;licieux) devrait lib&#233;rer mon week-end... 
J'vais p't&#234;t pouvoir venir finalement !


----------



## lumai (2 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 





- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amener vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## valoriel (2 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 





- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: les horaires sont pour bientôt, le temps de prévoir un passage à Bruxelles

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amener vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Taho! (2 Novembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> sgniff
> tu peux squatter chez nous, au cas o&#249;


Merci pour l'invitation mais une fois de plus mon banquier s'y oppose ! 
Mais je viendrais un jour vous voir ! :love:


----------



## valoriel (3 Novembre 2005)

juste une précision, la gare d'arrivée, c'est bien Lièges-guillemin?


----------



## iDiot (3 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 D&#233;cembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot (Macounette, il y a moyen que j'utilise un de tes canap&#233;s? ^^)





- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (d&#233;part vendredi fin d'apr&#232;m) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arriv&#233;e Train samedi 10/12 &#224; 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arriv&#233;e samedi &#224; 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: les horaires sont pour bient&#244;t, le temps de pr&#233;voir un passage &#224; Bruxelles

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *H&#244;tels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*Le M&#233;tropole (pr&#232;s de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Op&#233;ra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Lieg&#233;ois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canap&#233; [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (3 Novembre 2005)

Li&#232;ge Guillemins ? Elle est en plein centre mais j'habite pr&#232;s de Jonfosse, c'est pas tr&#232;s loin des Guillemins


----------



## Macounette (3 Novembre 2005)

iDiot a dit:
			
		

> - iDiot (Macounette, il y a moyen que j'utilise un de tes canapés? ^^)


On préfèrerait donner la priorité à ceux qui viennent de l'étranger...  toi tu es à Bruxelles, c'est pas si loin de Liège, non ?


----------



## iDiot (4 Novembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> On pr&#233;f&#232;rerait donner la priorit&#233; &#224; ceux qui viennent de l'&#233;tranger...  toi tu es &#224; Bruxelles, c'est pas si loin de Li&#232;ge, non ?



T'a raison... c'est completement con :rose: D'autant plus que le voyage en train de Li&#232;ge &#224; LLN est plus lon que Li&#232;ge &#224; Bxl


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (4 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je suis NOVICE dans le monde du MAC, j'habite à Liège, je suis client CAMI Place St Lambert et  je vais au club OUFTIMAC à Sclessin mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est un ou une AES ...  Merci de m'éclairer.    Baudouin de Liège.



			
				Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> *WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pim (4 Novembre 2005)

C'est une Apple Expo Sauvage, le nom que l'on donne sur MacG&#233;n&#233;ration aux rencontres entre membres du forum. Je te rassure dans ces rencontres on est loin de ne parler que de Mac, et les soir&#233;es sont bien sympathiques


----------



## Modern__Thing (4 Novembre 2005)

On va faire une descente dans le carr&#233;, il va y avoir une ptite f&#234;te :love:

Bienvenue &#224; toi Werelds !  Bienvenue aux Li&#233;geois :love:


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de voir que j'avais un super-m&#233;ga-week-end prolong&#233; vers le 10 d&#233;cembre...


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> je suis NOVICE dans le monde du MAC, j'habite à Liège, je suis client CAMI Place St Lambert et  je vais au club OUFTIMAC à Sclessin mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est un ou une AES ...  Merci de m'éclairer.    Baudouin de Liège.


Bonjour et Bienvenue
Un peu d'histoire et quelques repères


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2005)

J'attend toujours mon horaire de décembre.  
On verra.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Novembre 2005)

WERELDS a dit:
			
		

> je suis NOVICE dans le monde du MAC, j'habite à Liège, je suis client CAMI Place St Lambert et je vais au club OUFTIMAC à Sclessin mais je ne sais pas ce qu'est un ou une AES ... Merci de m'éclairer. Baudouin de Liège.


Il est possible que nous nous connaissions car j'ai fréquenté l'année dernière le club Ouftimac mais je n'avais plus le temps de courir aux nouveaux lieux de réunions. Bienvenue chez "nous", en espérant te voir à notre AES.


----------



## golf (4 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'attend toujours mon horaire de décembre.


A défaut d'un horaire qui aille bien, on peut déménager l'ÆS au Luxembourg


----------



## WebOliver (4 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A défaut d'un horaire qui aille bien, on peut déménager l'ÆS au Luxembourg


 
Marx?  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> A défaut d'un horaire qui aille bien, on peut déménager l'ÆS au Luxembourg



Ce serait à faire mais en décembre de cette année, ça va être juste. 
Je devrais avoir mon horaire cette semaine.


----------



## golf (8 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Ce serait à faire mais en décembre de cette année, ça va être juste.


Ah, mais je parlais de la faire à l'hôpital  Doit bien y avoir une salle de garde de libre :rateau:


----------



## pim (8 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais je parlais de la faire à l'hôpital  Doit bien y avoir une salle de garde de libre :rateau:



Chouette, on va être tout couvert de pansements tout neufs et y'aura plein de jolies infirmières :love:

Déjà que "AES Liège" cela m'inspirait, histoire de pousser un peu le bouchon de la même matière jusqu'au liquide qu'il surplombe généralement


----------



## Foguenne (9 Novembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais je parlais de la faire à l'hôpital  Doit bien y avoir une salle de garde de libre :rateau:



Pas de problème, vous venez en car, vous faite un petit car sur l'autoroute à hauteur de Luxembourg et zou, on installe bien au chaud.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, vous venez en car, vous faite un petit crash sur l'autoroute à hauteur de Luxembourg et zou, on installe bien au chaud.


Pas trop grave le crash, de préférence. Vu notre nombre, Apple perdrait facilement 1% de parts de marché.


----------



## golf (10 Novembre 2005)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Pas trop grave le crash, de préférence. Vu notre nombre, Apple perdrait facilement 1% de parts de marché.


Dis donc toi, on se tel quand


----------



## valoriel (10 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- Lio70
- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
9






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot





- 

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Grenoble* : Taho! : 4 places
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Lio70* : complet
*Angie* : complet aussi !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Lio70 (11 Novembre 2005)

Je me retire de l'AES - sans commentaire.
Quelqu'un d'autre va la reprendre en main (c'est déjà arrangé).
Amusez-vous bien.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- Taho! (les finances ne sont pas au beau fixe finalement...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot





- Lio70

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2005)

Hello 

Et bien c'est donc moi qui vais reprendre l'organisation  je peux comprendre tes raisons Lio  on boirra a ta sante  

Meme si la motivation n'y est pas cette annee pour beaucoup, nous maintenons l'organisation


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

Il y a encore du temps, c'est quand même dans 4 semaines...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Il y a encore du temps, c'est quand même dans 4 semaines...


Peut etre mais cela n'a rien de comparable avec les annees precedentes  
Rien qu'au point de vue des personnes participantes, nous sommes beaucoup moins nombreux que les autres annees, les gens tardent a s'inscrire et je dois admettre que c'est decourageant... 

Et quand on remet la dessus les commentaires de certains et les couches rajoutees par d'autres... C'est normal que ca devient portnawak  alors ensuite, il ne faut pas s'etonner que meme les organisateurs se lassent.

Ca vous ferait plaisir que je propose une "AES off" pendant que vous vous cassez le cul a organiser quelque chose de decent ??? :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

bon, je viens de regarder, j'ai plus de 7h de train, dont deux à tuer à Paris.
 Arriver à 15h, c'est même pas la peine... Faudrait que ce soit sur trois jours pour que ça en vaille la peine...


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot





- Lio70
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé, ce sera sans moi...)

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* :
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Macounette (11 Novembre 2005)

Lio  sans toi cette AES ne sera pas pareille 
Et qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire d'AES off ? :mouais: moi y'en a rien comprendre :hein:


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Novembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Lio  sans toi cette AES ne sera pas pareille
> Et qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire d'AES off ? :mouais: moi y'en a rien comprendre :hein:


Remonte dans les pages du sujet et tu comprendras


----------



## supermoquette (12 Novembre 2005)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je n'en serais pas.
> 
> mais, stay tuned : il y aura des aes off liégeoises et parisiennes avec des gens qui savent s'amuser...


En gros, moi, c'est mieux, en gros, c'est pas con. Mais le dire, c'est tellement empli de suffissance. Une bonne paire de claques.


----------



## Cillian (12 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot





- Lio70
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé, ce sera sans moi...)

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- golf
- Pim
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
8






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab (selon l'air du temps...)





- Lio70
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé, ce sera sans moi...)

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 

_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* : pim
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## pim (23 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- golf
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- El_ChiCo (Moi c'est p'tet plus non aussi...)
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab (selon l'air du temps...)
- Pim (j'ai des ennuis  , si j'arrive à trouver une solution je repasse au dessus)





- Lio70
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé, ce sera sans moi...)

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17 
_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (23 Novembre 2005)

Bon, et bien, il va falloir penser a organiser la soiree en elle-meme 

Je propose de prendre un plan comme le suivant pour la soiree :

- Retrouvailles dans un cafe
- souper dans un tit resto
- verres dans un cafe du Carre

On n'aurait pas d'horaire particuliers pour ne pas etre presses par la montre


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- golf
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
7






- WebOliver
- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab (selon l'air du temps...)
- Pim (j'ai des ennuis  , si j'arrive à trouver une solution je repasse au dessus)





- Lio70
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé, ce sera sans moi...)
- El_ChiCo

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17 
_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Philippe (29 Novembre 2005)

Finalement j'espère qu'elle se passera bien cette AES, et que les participants seront nombreux. Liège est une ville festive que j'ai bien connue puisque j'y ai vécu huit ans... C'était il y a longtemps ...
Personnellement, entre le cours de danse de fifille le samedi et le cours de tennis du petit le dimanche, ce serait difficile. Sinon, j'ai la possibilité d'héberger chez moi deux personnes dans le courant du week-end si cela arrange quelqu'un de faire une halte à Mons, à 120 km de Liège et à 20 km de Maubeuge sur l'axe Liège-Paris (qui est le même que l'axe Bruxelles-Paris)... on ne sait jamais.
Si ça peut aider quelqu'un, pas d'hésitation, ce sera un plaisir et il n'y a aucun dérangement.
Bonne soirée !
Ph.


----------



## WebOliver (30 Novembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- golf
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
7






- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- iMax
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab (selon l'air du temps...)
- Pim (j'ai des ennuis  , si j'arrive à trouver une solution je repasse au dessus)





- Lio70
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé, ce sera sans moi...)
- El_ChiCo
- WebO

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17 
_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Novembre 2005)

je commence vraiment a me demander, vu le faible taux de participation si cela vaut la peine de maintenir cette AES :mouais:


----------



## Philippe (30 Novembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je commence vraiment a me demander, vu le faible taux de participation si cela vaut la peine de maintenir cette AES :mouais:


Ou bien reporter à une date ultérieure .
Enfin, ce que j'en dis...
Il faut demander leur avis à ceux qui de toute façon ont prévu de venir à la date prévue.

 

Ph.


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2005)

moi, je viens toujours sauf si tempête de neige, mais une grosse hein !


----------



## Cillian (1 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je commence vraiment a me demander, vu le faible taux de participation si cela vaut la peine de maintenir cette AES :mouais:



* oui *​
Je sais c'est un petit oui, mais je n'ai qu'un écran 19 pouces      

Sinon je peux dire aussi que personellement je ne connais pas Liège et aussi que je me souviens d'une personne 
qui vantait (il y a maintenant plusieurs mois ) les mérites d'une bière répondant au doux nom de "Bellevue"
et qu'il n'y avait que chez elle qu'on pouvait la trouver et goûter l'authenticité de ses arômes.

Certes ce ne sont que de petits arguments, mais un "petit oui" plus un petit argument plus un deuxième petit argument,
ça doit commencer à faire son poids du coté positif de la balance. Non ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (1 Décembre 2005)

:rose: ben oui... je suis juste un peu decue de voir le tres faible taux de participation


----------



## Taho! (1 Décembre 2005)

Comme je l'ai dit Angie, je n'ai pas les moyens ou le temps de monter en Belgique juste sur un week-end... 
Sinon ça aurait été avec plaisir, tu penses bien !


----------



## Macounette (1 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> je commence vraiment a me demander, vu le faible taux de participation si cela vaut la peine de maintenir cette AES :mouais:


Angie :love:
Bien sûr que OUI (j'fais comme Cillian )

Nous, en tout cas, on sera là.  Et je propose qu'on fasse aussi une balade au Marché de Noël, il paraît que celui de Liège est superbe...

Ah, et j'oubliais : normalement les deux squats à LLN sont occupés.

Sinon, je suis désolée moi aussi de voir autant de désistements  j'espère avoir la chance de vous revoir lors d'une prochaine occasion.


----------



## daffyb (1 Décembre 2005)

il ne faut pas confondre qualité et quantité  :love:


----------



## noche84 (2 Décembre 2005)

Bah, j'habite près de Liège... Je suis au centre en 10 minutes en fait...

Donc... Je suis dans la collonne "Peut-être"... Donnez des infos et un planning... Je naviguerai entre concerts de Noel, achat d'un ibook d'occasion sur Mons et vous...

Au sinon, la Bellevue... Une bonne Kriek c'est vrai que... ( malgré le fait que je préfère une chtite Duvel ou Gordon Blonde... Mais bon )...

Au sinon le pecket... a la "Maison du pecket"... Il y a tellement de choses à faire !

Enfin, je suis le post de près  
Et vu que j'ai fait switcher 2 potes et un prof ces 15 derniers jours, je peux toujours tenter d'en amener l'un ou l'autre  ( Pour ça, il faut que je puisse moi même venir   )

Donc un pti planning ?


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2005)

Moi j'aime bien la Gordon Blonde aussi.  Ou la Gordon de Noël :love: c'est de saison


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2005)

Oki dokie :love: on maintient l'AES pour la forme et tant pis pour les absents :love: Schön :love:


----------



## iMax (2 Décembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 









_*Programme en cours, une fois !*_​ 





- golf
- Macounette et son Denis (au moins pour le samedi)
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
7






- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside (si je dois aller a Eupen je serai la  )
- J_K (l'argent, encore et toujours l'argent!)
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab (selon l'air du temps...)
- Pim (j'ai des ennuis  , si j'arrive à trouver une solution je repasse au dessus)





- Lio70
- Taho! (buvez à ma santé, ce sera sans moi...)
- El_ChiCo
- WebO
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore )
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17 
_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : 2 places sur le canapé [amenez vos sacs de couchage]
_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## golf (2 Décembre 2005)

noche84 a dit:
			
		

> Donc un pti planning ?





			
				Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oki dokie :love: on maintient l'AES pour la forme et tant pis pour les absents :love: Schön :love:


Tu peux donner quelques lieux et heures de RV 
Pour le planning, la ville est assez riche pour qu'il se bâtisse au fur et à mesure autour desdits lieux et horaires de RV  


nb : peut être une résa de restau pour samedi soir


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Décembre 2005)

Je propose que nous nous rencontrions samedi à 15, place Saint-Lambert, au coeur de la ville, cela nous donnera l'embarras du choix pour commencer et on sera à coté du marché de Noël 

On pourra commencer par se réchauffer avec un petit vin chaud ? non ?  :love:


----------



## noche84 (3 Décembre 2005)

15h Place St Lambert ça me va... 

J'ai mon planning : Samedi j'dois être à 20h à Remouchamps et Dimanche je chante à 10h30 au marché de Noel... Donc le reste du temps, je serai avec vous...

Autrement dit, désolé pour le resto samedi soir, mais je ne serai pas de la partie


----------



## golf (3 Décembre 2005)

Place Saint Lambert, c'est là :





Au dessus de l'Archéoforum si cher à WebO


----------



## r0rk4l (6 Décembre 2005)

Normalement, je serai présent, ça va surtout dépendre du bon vouloir de mes parents  ...

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'espère que ce sera une AES enrichissante pour tous


----------



## golf (6 Décembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*RV : samedi 15h00 - place Saint-Lambert*_​ 





- golf
- Macounette 
- Denis 
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
7






- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside
- J_K
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab
- Pim





- Lio70
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- WebO
- iMax

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *golf*: arrivée vendredi fin AM à Bruxelles Midi  
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Spyro* (je sais pas dire quand encore ) 
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17 
_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : complet


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Décembre 2005)

- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- Spyro
- macinside
- J_K
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab
- Pim

Et bien, les indécis, il est temps de vous décider


----------



## Philippe (6 Décembre 2005)

Pas d'amateurs pour une étape à Mons ?
(Cfr plus haut)

Sinon, bon week-end à tous et à toutes !
Ph.


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Décembre 2005)

Serai de tout coeur avec vous...mais pour moi, c'est un peu loin et au mauvais moment.
Bonne visite au Carré......pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas.
La Jup avec modération.......


----------



## Macounette (7 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je propose que nous nous rencontrions samedi à 15, place Saint-Lambert, au coeur de la ville, cela nous donnera l'embarras du choix pour commencer et on sera à coté du marché de Noël
> 
> On pourra commencer par se réchauffer avec un petit vin chaud ? non ?  :love:


Vendu ! 
On arrivera avec golf quelque part dans ces eaux-là


----------



## Spyro (7 Décembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*RV : samedi 15h00 - place Saint-Lambert*_​ 





- golf
- Macounette 
- Denis 
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
7






- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- macinside
- J_K
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab
- Pim





- Lio70
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- WebO
- iMax
- Spyro

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *golf*: arrivée vendredi fin AM à Bruxelles Midi  
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17 
_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : complet


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Décembre 2005)

Bon, les premiers devraient arriver ce soir en Belgique maintenant :love:

AES J -1


----------



## r0rk4l (9 Décembre 2005)

Bon et bien normalement, je passerai boire un verre ou deux de vin chaud avec vous  mais je ne saurai rester toute la soirée...


----------



## Macounette (9 Décembre 2005)

Brrrr... depuis deux jours ça a vachement fraîchi 
A mon avis le vin chaud fera du bien à tout le monde. :love:


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

Heuuu...
Faux départ  
J'ai même pas atteint le quai du Thalys  
Un genoux luxé :hein: 
Retour à la maison après un passage aux urgences  

Ben c'est partie remise :rose: 

Amusez vous bien tous 
Buvez à ma santé  






Message perso : le premier qui m'appelle dugenoux le bannis *à vie*  
Message perso bis : l'APN est sauf :rateau:


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

*WE du : 10-11 Décembre 2005 *​ 








_*RV : samedi 15h00 - place Saint-Lambert*_​ 





- golf [OOO]
- Macounette 
- Denis 
- Angie
- valoriel
- daffyb
- Cillian
__
7






- Stargazer 
- Freelancer
- r0rk4l
- macinside
- J_K
- Lumai 
- iDiot
- Fab'Fab
- Pim





- Lio70
- Taho!
- El_ChiCo
- WebO
- iMax
- Spyro

_________________________________________

*Je viens en voiture : Co-voiturage*
- *Allemagne *Frankfurt : daffyb (départ vendredi fin d'aprèm) : 4 places 306 touch 
- *Suisse* Lausanne : J_K & iMax en J_Kmobile : restent 3 places.

*Je viens en train*




- *golf*: arrivée vendredi fin AM à Bruxelles Midi  
- *Valoriel*: Train 09457 arrivée vendredi à 21h20 
- *Cillian* : Train 9425 arrivée samedi à 13h20.
- *Pim* : arrivée Train samedi 10/12 à 0h17 
_________________________________________

*Logement*

- *Hôtels en chocolat* :
*L'Univers (près de la gare)* :
*Le Métropole (près de la gare)* : Cillian
*L'Ibis Opéra et le Mercure (au centre)* :
*Les Acteurs (au centre)* :
*Le Cygne d'Argent (entre la gare et le centre)* :
- *Squatts Liegéois* :
*Angie* : complet !
- *Squatt LLN* :
*Macounette* : libre 


_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
_Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre texte_​


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Décembre 2005)

Enfin, ici le dîner est prêt, y a plus qu'à le mettre sur le feu quand Daffy et Valoriel arrivent  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Message perso : le premier qui m'appelle dugenoux le bannis *à vie*



tu as bien raison: *môssieu dugenou*  

_ce sont des choses qui arrivent quand on se retourne pour mater une minette et qu'on loupe une marche... _:mouais:​


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, ici le dîner est prêt, y a plus qu'à le mettre sur le feu quand Daffy et Valoriel arrivent  :love:


Ah, t'as hérité du Valo :mouais: 
On aurait du te l'envoyer en photo parce qu'en pension :rateau: 

Amusez vous bien


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> _ce sont des choses qui arrivent quand on se retourne pour mater une minette et qu'on loupe une marche... _:mouais:


Mouarfff...
Les minettes, je te les laisse, moi, c'est leur mères :rateau: :love:


----------



## anntraxh (9 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Les minettes, je te les laisse, moi, c'est leur mères :rateau: :love:



ou bien leurs grand-mères ??? :rateau:




Heuuu...
Tu veux vraiment que je te réponde :rateau:
golf


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2005)

attention a toi anne


----------



## r0rk4l (9 Décembre 2005)

Juste une question, on se retrouve où sur la place saint lambert? pcq c'est pas tout petit comme place quoi, surtout un samedi à 15h


----------



## Macounette (9 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Heuuu...
> Faux départ
> J'ai même pas atteint le quai du Thalys
> Un genoux luxé :hein:
> ...


comme je te l'ai dit au phone : sgniff  mais on remettra ça promis 

Dommage que tu viens pas car le chauffage est réparé   

Pour demain, c'est où déjà exactement ?


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

Modern, le marché de Noël est actif là ?
Si oui, devant l'entrée de l'Archéoforum 
Où sur les marches juste au dessus


----------



## golf (9 Décembre 2005)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ou bien leurs grand-mères ??? :rateau:


Ça, c'est mon frère


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Ça, c'est mon frère



non seulement il a le genou en compote, mais en plus il a les mirettes qui se croisent...  

mal barré, le glofounet :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (9 Décembre 2005)

Bonsoir, 

Bon et bien voilà, la valise est prête. Il ne reste plus qu'a passer une bonne nuit
avant le départ demain. 



Nota : Penser à ménager mes genoux.


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Modern, le marché de Noël est actif là ?
> Si oui, devant l'entrée de l'Archéoforum
> Où sur les marches juste au dessus


Daffyb for Modern> Sur marches juste au dessus 
à demain !


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Daffyb for Modern> Sur marches juste au dessus
> à demain !


ah! t'es là toi?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Si oui, devant l'entrée de l'Archéoforum


Ou dedans... Mais gare à ne pas rester enfermé, si l'envie vous prenait d'y rester endormi. :affraid: 

Allez, amusez-vous bien tous.


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> comme je te l'ai dit au phone : sgniff  mais on remettra ça promis


Début 2006 



			
				Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Dommage que tu viens pas car le chauffage est réparé


Ben, déjà, c'est tout bon pour vous


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

kikoo de l'Apple Store version belge





... les premières photos arrivent ​


----------



## daffyb (10 Décembre 2005)

coucou les jeunes !
Un petit coucou du CAMI Store de Liège 





​


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

:afraid: Dis moi Moderne, t'aurais pu trouver plus civilisé comme gardes du corps


----------



## valoriel (10 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Dis moi Moderne, t'aurais pu trouver plus civilisé comme gardes du corps


faut au moins ça pour faire peur aux gens


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> :afraid: Dis moi Moderne, t'aurais pu trouver plus civilisé comme gardes du corps



ce ne sont pas ses gardes du corps, mais deux clodos avinés*** qu'elle a ramené au chaud, n'écoutant que son grand c½ur... 

***edit: ou enbierrés...


----------



## Piewhy (10 Décembre 2005)

Au passage... faites un geste! allez sur la grande roue sur marché de nowwwwwel (pas noël... nowwwel) il n'y a jamais personne!

Bon amusement à vous!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Au passage... faites un geste! allez sur la grande roue sur marché de nowwwwwel (pas noël... nowwwel)




au vu de l'état des individus en cause, cela pourrait se montrer préjudiciable à ceux du dessous


----------



## supermoquette (10 Décembre 2005)

c'est vrai con, j'ai enfin recu le blé qu'on me devait hier soir, je serais bien venu à belgique


----------



## Macounette (10 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben ce sera sans nous... :-( on est encore à la maison, là...

Depuis 2 jours j'ai une otite assez virulente... et là malgré les médicaments cela ne s'améliore pas... j'ai très mal à l'oreille :rateau:

Je vais passer voir un ORL cet après-midi... mais par téléphone il m'a déjà conseillé d'éviter le froid et de sortir  :mouais:

Comme c'est une oreille qui me fait un peu beaucoup de soucis dernièrement, je crains que cela ne soit pas très judicieux d'aller se balader à Liège en l'état actuel des choses.

Amusez-vous bien quand même...


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Décembre 2005)

Au risque de paraitre con, qu'est ce qu'une AES? Pcq si ya un truc en rapport avec les mac sur la région de liège, je suis interessé étant donné que j'y habite.....


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de paraitre con, qu'est ce qu'une AES? Pcq si ya un truc en rapport avec les mac sur la région de liège, je suis interessé étant donné que j'y habite.....


QUID du forum Rendezvous...


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai con, j'ai enfin recu le blé qu'on me devait hier soir, je serais bien venu à belgique


File prendre ton billet TGV pour la Bouffe de Noël à Paris de samedi prochain


----------



## golf (10 Décembre 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben ce sera sans nous... :-( on est encore à la maison, là...


Outch  
C'est l'hécatombe :mouais: 
Sois prudente, soigne toi bien


----------



## Yggdrasill (10 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> QUID du forum Rendezvous...



Oups, j'avais pas vu (pas regardé non plus... ) Ben comme ça jle saurais pour la prochaine fois!


----------



## r0rk4l (11 Décembre 2005)

Première impression : AES super sympa!  Plus de détails demain...


----------



## valoriel (11 Décembre 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Plus de détails demain...


en parlant de demain, on sera à la batte vers 11h30! le rendez vous est fixe à la passerelle


----------



## Yggdrasill (11 Décembre 2005)

Jvais essayer de m'arranger, je viendrais peut etre bien faire un tour!


----------



## Cillian (12 Décembre 2005)

Me voilà de retour de Liége.
Merci Modern__Thing pour ton accueil    

Valo et daffib ne regrettez pas d'être parti plus tôt, présentement, ce lundi fut très humide.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà de retour de Liége.
> Merci Modern__Thing pour ton accueil
> 
> Valo et daffib ne regrettez pas d'être parti plus tôt, présentement, ce lundi fut très humide.



précise que l'humidité était d'origine atmosphèrique (si je t'ai correctement compris) et non houblonnière...


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Décembre 2005)

Suis déçu, je suis venu, mais j'ai venu personne...
Alors je suis reparti !

Enfin la fnac était ouverte et ils avaient i PB 12", un iBook 14" et un iMac G5 17". J'ai même rencontré des gens sympas que j'espère avoir décidé à switcher alors je suis content 

C'est juste dommage de ne pas avoir retrouvé des gens


----------



## Cillian (13 Décembre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> précise que l'humidité était d'origine atmosphèrique (si je t'ai correctement compris) et non houblonnière...



C'est tout à fait ça


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Suis déçu, je suis venu, mais j'ai venu personne...
> Alors je suis reparti !
> 
> Enfin la fnac était ouverte et ils avaient i PB 12", un iBook 14" et un iMac G5 17". J'ai même rencontré des gens sympas que j'espère avoir décidé à switcher alors je suis content
> ...


Flute crotte zut. Pourtant on était là. On est arrivé légèrement à la bourre, mais pas trop, genre 5-10 minutes...
Tu as vu le mec qui jouait de la guitare exactement au milieu de la passerelle... et ben c'était pas nous :love:


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Décembre 2005)

nan, moi j'étais déjà de l'autre côté de la passerelle, du côté de la batte et vu que j'vais pas de manteau, je suis parti à 45, il faisait trop froid 

Bah ce sera pour la prochaine fois hein!


----------



## daffyb (13 Décembre 2005)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> nan, moi j'étais déjà de l'autre côté de la passerelle, du côté de la batte et vu que j'vais pas de manteau, je suis parti à 45, il faisait trop froid
> 
> Bah ce sera pour la prochaine fois hein!


Dommage, on y était... ce n'est que partie remise


----------



## Yggdrasill (13 Décembre 2005)

Je ferais plus attention la prochaine fois ! Pcq je m'y suis vraiment pris à la dernière minutes lol.


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Décembre 2005)

En espérant que nous soyons plus nombreux la prochaine fois


----------



## Spyro (14 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai con, j'ai enfin recu le blé qu'on me devait hier soir


Tu viens à la bouffe Parisienne de ce week-end alors ?


----------



## golf (14 Décembre 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens à la bouffe Parisienne de ce week-end alors ?





			
				golf a dit:
			
		

> File prendre ton billet TGV pour la Bouffe de Noël à Paris de samedi prochain


Mais :



			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ...


:mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Cillian (18 Décembre 2005)

Ca y est, je me suis enfin décidé à m'inscrire à *.mac*

http://homepage.mac.com/cillian98/PhotoAlbum1.htmlvisitez Liège en décembre


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Décembre 2005)

Merci Cillian pour tes jolies photos  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

Je suis à Liège si vous voulez on peut boire un pot .
À la maison du Peket bien sûr .


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Mai 2006)

et vous restez jusqu'à quand très cher ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

Je pars Dimanche !
Juste un petit WE en famille pour l'anniversaire de ma mÔman .


----------



## supermoquette (20 Mai 2006)

présente-moi cette fille si belle


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> présente-moi cette fille si belle



Gérontophile ? .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2006)

Bon ben je pars, merci pour le pot .


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas été là du week-end  une prochaine fois sûrement


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Août 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis à Liège si vous voulez on peut boire un pot .
> À la maison du Peket bien sûr .


suis partant .. j'emmenage &#224; Liege en septembre.. ca vous dit.. ??


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2007)

_c'est pas sympa de ressortir un sujet de 2005, pas sympa&#8230; _


----------



## islacoulxii (6 Août 2007)

Pourquoi?

Apres on va nous dire qu'on fait pas assez de "recherche" ...

at pis au mooins les concern&#233;s sont deja dans la conversations...


----------



## Jose Culot (6 Août 2007)

Ya bien eu un visu au grand prix de formule 1, je ne sais plus quand. Je suppose que c'est "à r'mache" cette année....A moins que Benjamin ne sponsorise plus la formule 3 drivée par Foguenne. :rose:
Et quoi...on la refait? ...........       Cette fois je serai en Belgique.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Prenez vos mobiles pasque les retrouver 2 ans après


----------



## alèm (6 Août 2007)

islacoulxii a dit:


> Pourquoi?
> 
> Apres on va nous dire qu'on fait pas assez de "recherche" ...
> 
> at pis au mooins les concernés sont deja dans la conversations...





> _bon, un chieur _



je ferme ici, essaye de brancher ton cerveau pour savoir "pourquoi" ?


----------

